# Park and Ride Exeter?



## Bimobil (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi,

Has anyone used the p&r at Matford for an overnight?

I was thinking of using it for an overnight on the way down the A30 to Cornwall and on another website it said MH overnighting was tolerated.

Thanks in advance  

Darren.


----------

